# To all those who wear a uniform....



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

On the anniversary of one of the saddest days in World and American history I just want to say:
No matter what uniform you wear and no matter what country's flag is on that uniform, I *Thank You* for your bravery and for the job you have done this past year. You have put your life on the line for me, for everyone here, and for your country in defense of terrorism. You have come to the forefront in our times of need and have made us all proud.
You are all truly heros. 
*Thank you, Thank you, Thank you*. May God bless you all.


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*

I wear a janitor uniform when I go to work and clean up. are you thanking me also??.... well.. your welcome.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















(please don't get offended, I'm only joking around)


----------



## Elliot (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*

you know, i passed a cop this morning going 80 in a 55 and he just flashed his lights at me. ...my first thought was of the date, but who knows -- maybe his hands were full of doughnuts and coffee...jk, of course.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (bigelliot)*

quote:[HR][/HR]- maybe his hands were full of doughnuts and coffee...jk, of course.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif[HR][/HR]​I love the classics.


----------



## GMoney (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*

Nice sentiments, glxdriver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## df21084 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*

I'm 45 years old (yesterday), and my younger brother is a captain in the Army currently stationed in Germany. 
Jim, and everyone else wearing the uniforms of honor, thanks for your service to our country.


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*

Thanks, it's nice to be appreciated once in a while.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (Blown6T)*

Defiately. What we do doesn't always get noticed, but it's nice to be thought of.








SSgt Jeffrey Carter


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (Crash6)*

God Bless our armed services- you are thanked and thought about more than you know.


----------



## astacy (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (NightFlyerGTI)*

Please don't forget our US Postal Service employees, who were also impacted by the terrible events of last year. They serve us bravely every day as well.


----------



## skizzott (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (astacy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scott.


----------



## Methalius (May 20, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*

Big Time thanks! My grandfather who was a NYC Firefighter for 30 years fought in the Fire when a bomber crashed into the Empire State Building. He said it was the most afraid he ever was in his life. He didn't think a building could survive that. He lost one of his best friends that night...


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*









Wish I still did.
Dave
Former USAF


----------



## angrydave (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*

A group of the best men ever to wear the uniform are walking the walk in Afghanistan (the sandbox) right now. These guys are my brothers, and I would give everything in a second for any one of them. They are over there, toeing the line, day in day out, smashing the bastards that made this such an important day every chance they get.

The 82nd Airborne.
America's Guard of Honor.
All the way, and then some.








2/504th PIR 1993 - 1997
Gco 143 LRS 1997 - 2001
143 Inf Det LRS (ABN) 2001 - current


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (angrydave)*

I too want to thank all of you who serve all of us..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *THANKS!*


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








For those in uniform, I wish I could buy you all a round!


----------



## Bent Metal (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (Seabird)*

NEVER FORGET. and a huge THANK YOU to everyone who has kept us safe and free. (uniform or otherwise)


----------



## 1.8T Wolfy (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (dreamwork)*

I would like to thank all of our Armed Services too. My entire family including my mother, were all in the military. I support you and thank you for all your sacrifices.


----------



## Mark1 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (1.8T Wolfy)*

My big brother in the Air Force Reserve just got back from the Middle East this past monday. Spent months there building "stuff"







. Met him at the airport. Damm I'm proud of him!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (dreamwork)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NEVER FORGET. and a huge THANK YOU (uniform or otherwise)[HR][/HR]​Yes, thanks much. In or out of the uniform. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (gin8122)*

*Thank-you.* You all are better men than I.


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (VW-BMW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Thank-you.* You all are better men than I. [HR][/HR]​No one's better. You just do what you have to do ... simple as that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baur323 (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (VWDrvrsWtd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Wish I still did.
Dave
Former USAF[HR][/HR]​There are many days that I am happy to be out of the military - more often than not I miss it.
-Ray, Former USAF, as well


----------



## hbstriker (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (baur323)*

Too lazy to find a NAVY symbol, but GO NAVY.


----------



## OdorCide (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (baur323)*









Thanks everyone for there support. It really makes these long days go by quicker.
Sra Justin D Gant.


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (OdorCide)*

Thank you all armed force members..present..former...future..everybody. My familys lines run deep in the armed forces, grandparents,uncles,friends. i am proud of what they have done to keep my country free.


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (hbstriker)*

Here ya go Squid


----------



## MkIII (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (landrumdh)*









My little brother is a Marine. To him and all the rest, I salute you.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (Blown6T)*

I tried to get into the military but they wouldnt let me..I was too crazy for them..no i have metal plates in my head that the real reason they didnt let me in...anyways..I too would like to thank those many men and women that serve our country and keep us safe... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubGoddess (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Defiately. What we do doesn't always get noticed, but it's nice to be thought of.








SSgt Jeffrey Carter[HR][/HR]​Thank You, Wife of Vdubber in California while my husband is in South Korea for the next year. He is also in the USAF.


----------



## 1.8T Grocery Getter (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (VolkswagenGoddess)*

AMEN- Thanks and godbless all of you.


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (1.8T Grocery Getter)*

Thanks guys


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (gtibunny8v)*

how about


----------



## scottba2gti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (glxdriver)*

army.mil/soldiers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (scottba2gti)*

can't !uck with the US. *U.S.A.*


----------



## TDVR6420 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: To all those who wear a uniform.... (vdubbed81)*

Well at least you're not a murderer.


----------

